# K1 Visa with UK Police Caution



## n1cholas90 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi there,

I am wanting to find out some information as to whether it is at all possible to gain a K1 Fiancee visa with a UK Simple Police Caution.

I received my caution for possession of a small amount of a Class A Drug. No charges, no conviction just an arrest.

I have found example's of B1/B2 Visa's being granted with police cautions, but cant find too much on the K1.

Could anyone shed some light?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

You must declare the offence and get the police report

http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx


----------



## n1cholas90 (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks, I was aware of that.

So it is possible in some cases to gain a K1 visa with a caution for drugs (and also the adjustment visa when married)?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Use the search function here. There is the option of a waiver.


----------

